# Met a girl who suggested we see each other again, then ghosted me on the day of the date



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Not only did she first approach me. She suggested seing each other again, AND when I said "after I work this thing out".... She met me a week later, mentioned "so now this is over". We Exchanged number, texted right afterwards.. And set the day to meet (though not actual time).

The day arrives, I text her a suggested time for the meeting. Radio silence the entire day...

Has she crossed the line by doing this? I am thinking of calling it quits.

Problem is she lives right next to my gate. So I will bumb into her.

Did she get scared, did she just want to mess with my brain, or what's up?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

She's 20.

You can take your guesses as to what her reason is. And I'll award the winner.

I have no clue. I have never approached her. She is always the one iniating conversation when we met as neighbours.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

“She doesn’t want a serious relationship”


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Andy1001 said:


> “She doesn’t want a serious relationship”


No logic to that. I did exactly what we planned, that she wanted.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob Barker said:


> Not only did she first approach me. She suggested seing each other again, AND when I said "after I work this thing out".... She met me a week later, mentioned "so now this is over". We Exchanged number, texted right afterwards.. And set the day to meet (though not actual time).
> 
> The day arrives, I text her a suggested time for the meeting. Radio silence the entire day...
> 
> ...


Move on. Ghosting works both ways.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

She isn't interested... anymore.

Anything could have happened in her life.




Just let it go. If you bump into her, either ignore her, or exchange a hello...

And keep it moving.


It doesn't matter her reasoning.

Just know take the hint and follow her vibe.

Don't reach out to her.

Just block and delete her on everything.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

She got a better offer. Get yourself one too.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Tiddytok5 said:


> She isn't interested... anymore.
> 
> Anything could have happened in her life.
> 
> ...


 I will say it's fine and forget about the date. I don't think she will like that though. But if she had a reason for her action she has to tell it then, so it seems to be my best option.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't try to read too much into it, she ghosted so just take the hint and move on.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Put her out of your mind,
Focus on your next conquest..


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> Put her out of your mind,
> Focus on your next conquest..


My question is what to do if she gets back in touch. How bad of a sign is this?


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Bob Barker said:


> My question is what to do if she gets back in touch. How bad of a sign is this?


What does it matter?
By that time, you will have already moved on to your next conquest.
Let her wallow in "The agony of defeat."


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> What does it matter?
> By that time, you will have already moved on to your next conquest.
> Let her wallow in "The agony of defeat."


I am obviously curious how somebody who nagged me does a 180. W Could it be that she googled my age? I am 33. Thought that I was younger?


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> No logic to that. I did exactly what we planned, that she wanted.





Bob Barker said:


> I will say it's fine and forget about the date. I don't think she will like that though. But if she had a reason for her action she has to tell it then, so it seems to be my best option.



She isn't obligated to tell you anything. 

In life people will often come in your life and disappear without little to no explanation. No matter the plans set or longevity of the relationship... 


Each for their own reasons. 

Sometimes we don't get closure or explanations. 


It is best to move on.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Bob Barker said:


> I am obviously curious how somebody who nagged me does a 180. W Could it be that she googled my age? I am 33. Thought that I was younger?


Could be many things.
However, now it is merely water under the bridge.
Just go about your business.
Perhaps, someday, she will reengage.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Tiddytok5 said:


> She isn't obligated to tell you anything.


That's not what I wrote. I made a prediction.. I have seen my fair share of fleating 20 year old minds, but she was literally nagging me. So I don't buy that she lost interest out of the blue.


----------



## Tiddytok5 (8 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> I am obviously curious how somebody who nagged me does a 180. W Could it be that she googled my age? I am 33. Thought that I was younger?



Anything could have happened in her life.

Such as lack of interest in you.



Why are you exchanging numbers, fretting and setting dates with a young lady who I assume just recently graduated from high school 1-3 years ago when you're 33?


Age may be a factor.

You never know what happened.

Stop fretting and obsessing over it.
Leave it be. Leave her alone.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

[


Tiddytok5 said:


> Why are you exchanging numbers, fretting and setting dates with a young lady who I assume just recently graduated from high school 1-3 years ago when you're 33?


She was the one insisting. My Tinder is set at age group 27-38.

She should have googled me within a few days so I don't think it's the age. But it could be.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Bob Barker said:


> She's 20.


There's your answer.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> There's your answer.


There's a subtle shift in her demeanor towards me. But the eyes don't show it. If you heard her talking to me you would say she is in love or weak for me. 

It doesn't make sense to me but maybe she's seen me for a longer period of time than vice versa. I have no idea who she is. I walk in and out of there in my own bubble.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

There's another strange thing about this stuff. 

If you modulate my voice to be female, it sounds like her voice. And my voice is quite distinct. 

So when she was nagging about that date, I figured if she sounds like me, what if she actually is like me too? 

OH well..


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

She's freakin' 20 years old. Not a lot of depth there, but if you want to read all sorts of "subtle" things into her behavior, be my guest. She's a kid.

Move on. Seriously.


----------



## The IT Guy (Oct 17, 2020)

From my experience, it's best to just let it go. There's no point. Any radio silence speaks volumes. Over. Done. Kaput. See ya. You'll go insane worrying about. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> She's freakin' 20 years old. Not a lot of depth there, but if you want to read all sorts of "subtle" things into her behavior, be my guest. She's a kid.
> 
> Move on. Seriously.


Experience or not, there are 40 year olds who behave like 12 and 20 year olds who are like me. I would have guessed based on her presentation that she was 25. Otherwise we wouldn't have reached this point. And my guess is that she did not find me to be 33 year old-ish in my demeanor. More like 27..so it makes more sense than you think.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

So you’re 33 and after a 20 yr old? Just asking


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> So you’re 33 and after a 20 yr old? Just asking


It was the other way around....Just checking her out.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Forget about her and move on. If she contacts you in the future, be polite but tell her you are seeing someone. You want no part of someone that plays games, especially right from the start.


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Not only did she first approach me. She suggested seing each other again, AND when I said "after I work this thing out".... She met me a week later, mentioned "so now this is over". We Exchanged number, texted right afterwards.. And set the day to meet (though not actual time).
> 
> The day arrives, I text her a suggested time for the meeting. Radio silence the entire day...
> 
> ...


Sounds like she is toying with you. Pulls you in, pushes you away. 

If this is indeed the game she is playing she expects you to pursue. She will continue to push you away. When it appears you have lost interest then she will try to pull you back in. This is a waste of your time.

If this is not the case and she has ghosted you it would be unwise to pursue.

Frankly in either case I would let the issue drop. Even if she does reach out I would just block her without reply.

People that have a serious interest do not squander opportunities to spend time with people they are interested in. People that are genuine in nature and intent are clear communicators that don't waste time with any gameplay.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

marko polo said:


> Sounds like she is toying with you. Pulls you in, pushes you away.
> 
> If this is indeed the game she is playing she expects you to pursue. She will continue to push you away. When it appears you have lost interest then she will try to pull you back in. This is a waste of your time.
> 
> ...


I met a psychic three weeks prior who described this girl, squeezed his mouth showing her lips (her lips indeed). and Said: she will woo you.

"Oh and this is the mother of your future children, I am sure of that"- She's a ufo. "Meeting will take place soon, I see her clearly"

"Oh hell, you are the same, this girl and you. This is you."

"The children are far way in the future, though" "But she's right here in the present"

Then he told me how her body looks. AND her height. And her hair color.

I had not met her when I saw that psychic. I assumed he's just making conversation and grabbing his money.

How great.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Bob Barker said:


> I met a psychic three weeks prior who described this girl, squeezed his mouth showing her lips (her lips indeed). and Said: she will woo you.
> 
> "Oh and this is the mother of your future children, I am sure of that"- She's a ufo. "Meeting will take place soon, I see her clearly"
> 
> ...


Well, in the real world, she didn't want to be in your "Showcase Showdown."
Perhaps you should employ a psychic that can hone down better on the fine details.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Tdbo said:


> Well, in the real world, she didn't want to be in your "Showcase Showdown."
> Perhaps you should employ a psychic that can hone down better on the fine details.



So I won't leave this girl?
Oh you won't get rid of her

He was very happy seeing us together btw. "I have so many clients with horrible marriages".

But yeah, wouldn't it be something if he only saw the first 5 minutes


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Haven’t seen the plot take a sudden turn like that since From Dusk To Dawn.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

I thought I had him busted when he said that the kids are too far away for him to "describe", yet I am with this woman. How does that make sense if we are both nearing 40...

Well we aren't both nearing 40s-.... If he's right about this missy.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Huge red flag, hard next. Stop thinking about her she's not a good option.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

DamianDamian said:


> Huge red flag, hard next. Stop thinking about her she's not a good option.


Couldn't it just be a test to see if I care enough to call her up? I didn't so she just put this on ice? Women test men in the beginning.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Dump her.



Bob Barker said:


> But if she had a reason for she has to tell it then, so it seems to be my best option.


Unless she’s lying unconscious somewhere, in this day and age there is NO REASONABLE excuse to not let someone know you’re canceling.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> Dump her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone died?


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Bob Barker said:


> I would have guessed based on her presentation that she was 25. Otherwise we wouldn't have reached this point. And my guess is that she did not find me to be 33 year old-ish in my demeanor. More like 27..so it makes more sense than you think.


Sure. Right. Whatever you say.🤣😂😅😆😅😂🤣


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Prodigal said:


> Sure. Right. Whatever you say.🤣😂😅😆😅😂🤣


I still don't think it's optimal, but a 33 year old is worse FOR SURE. A 33 year old single woman has done something wrong. Men are so easy to hook up, it's silly.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

If this is bothering you that bad, then just go ask her if you are going to bump into her that often. Otherwise, I think you are wasting brain space on this.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> She's 20.
> 
> You can take your guesses as to what her reason is. And I'll award the winner.
> 
> I have no clue. I have never approached her. She is always the one iniating conversation when we met as neighbours.


You answered your own question - she's 20! Change of mind at very short notice is normal.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

manfromlamancha said:


> You answered your own question - she's 20! Change of mind at very short notice is normal.


She gave a strange "non response" when I referenced the upcoming date like two days prior. We had face to face time. She didn't reply. As if this was already planned out by her, and that's scary to me....

So I am more leaning towards her never intending on showing up...


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> She gave a strange "non response" when I referenced the upcoming date like two days prior. We had face to face time. She didn't reply. As if this was already planned out by her, and that's scary to me....
> 
> So I am more leaning towards her never intending on showing up...


She had already pivoted and thought this was not what she wanted. While she couldn't have you she would pursure you (probably along with other guys) - once she had you as another spinning plate she then got her 20 year old mind to focus on which plates to keep spinning.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

manfromlamancha said:


> She had already pivoted and thought this was not what she wanted. While she couldn't have you she would pursure you (probably along with other guys) - once she had you as another spinning plate she then got her 20 year old mind to focus on which plates to keep spinning.


Yeah maybe she lost interest once I had interest. My reading of her is that she’s a loner, like me. Maybe not. 

There was something off about her last time... She said she's tired. Still engaged in the conversation with me. I didn't even entertain the thought that she would ghost me on the day. 

But in retrospect looking back at that encounter, she had already decided two days back. I don't know why.....


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Thursday we exhanged numbers and texted about the day set which was sunday. It's that short of a time period... 

That's how fast she must have changed her mind. 

It's hard to label this anything but psychopatic, even if it's harmless.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

All the peripheral information is irrelevant.

If this person had been born even 50 years ago, it's doubtful she would've behaved this way. For the most part, it's a new thing, and for some bizarre reason, people try to normalize it.

*Ghosting is a sign of weak character. It's disrespectful, dehumanizing - and it's cowardly.*

That you're on here asking questions like...



Bob Barker said:


> Has she crossed the line by doing this? I am thinking of calling it quits.





Bob Barker said:


> My question is what to do if she gets back in touch. How bad of a sign is this?





Bob Barker said:


> Couldn't it just be a test to see if I care enough to call her up? I didn't so she just put this on ice? Women test men in the beginning.


...shows that you're either bored, or you're willing to let people treat you badly. Or both. 

Going forward, working on yourself would be the most helpful thing.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

minimalME said:


> *Ghosting is a sign of weak character. It's disrespectful, dehumanizing - and it's cowardly.*


I agree and it's a woman speciality. Maybe they are just afraid of conflict. I am not talking about this case but in general. Instead of saying no, they ghost.


I had a girl ghost when it comes to calling. Then I texted her and she replied right back. 

That's why I hate it. It's a likely but not definite no.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob Barker said:


> I agree and it's a woman speciality.


No. 

Both men and women do this.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> Someone died?


Email, text, call. No excuses.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

minimalME said:


> No.
> 
> Both men and women do this.


Men who are psychopaths or jerks do it. All women in my experience who lose interest or change their minds ghost.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> Email, text, call. No excuses.


Do you think there's a difference if time slot wasn't set? Just the day.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> Do you think there's a difference if time slot wasn't set? Just the day.


No.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> No.


Yeah that was my feeling too. But I wanted to check with you guys.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ghosting has become normalised to the point it's normal dating language. In this case you do need to take the hint regardless of what could possibly be in her head. If circumstances change sure but for now there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Ghosting has become normalised to the point it's normal dating language. In this case you do need to take the hint regardless of what could possibly be in her head. If circumstances change sure but for now there's nothing you can do.


I don't think the circumstances changed since we set the day on thursday, I got ghosted sunday. I don't buy the loss of interest theory in that time frame. Someone who was interested every single time we met. No way.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Barker said:


> I don't think the circumstances changed since we set the day on thursday, I got ghosted sunday. I don't buy the loss of interest theory in that time frame. Someone who was interested every single time we met. No way.


Seems pretty normal, happens all the time in dating, it's just cold feet. If you really don't want to let it go just wait till you see her next, deal with it then. Just don't do something silly like go after her.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Seems pretty normal, happens all the time in dating, it's just cold feet.


Nah.. just a walk. not an actual date. and she had zero nervousness around me. I know I am making a big deal of out of this, but that's because it wasn't a big deal. 

If she just did this to lure me in, It does change my view of her.. And it buggs me that I don't know the answer once I talk to her again, which is likely..


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Young girls are flakey and will ghost over almost anything. One of the formative events of my youth was talking with a girl I was into late into the night alone at church camp. The next day she wouldn’t give me the time of day. It happens. Young girls are just that way.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> Young girls are flakey and will ghost over almost anything. One of the formative events of my youth was talking with a girl I was into late into the night alone at church camp. The next day she wouldn’t give me the time of day. It happens. Young girls are just that way.


What psychological change account for that? I have never experienced it myself and I don't understand how it can exist. it's stable for me unless I have a really concrete reason not to. And it doesn't matter what other people I meet.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> What psychological change account for that? I have never experienced it myself and I don't understand how it can exist. If I'm interested it's stable unless I have a really concrete reason not to. And it doesn't matter what other people I meet.


In my case all her friends got in her ear and told her that she can’t be talking to me because she had a boyfriend back home. At least that’s my best guess. It doesn’t really matter though. They will flake over the most stupid stuff. My wife has told me lots of stories on how a guy did something stupid or controlling and she didn’t break up she just stopped talking to them.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I'm sure that something just came up. Maybe her phone died ? 
Hell anything could have happened .

Did you try texting her again or only 1 time ?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> I'm sure that something just came up. Maybe her phone died ?
> Hell anything could have happened .
> 
> Did you try texting her again or only 1 time ?


No I didn't but the day is over here bud, complete silence. An entire day.... I don't believe she will contact me tommorow. 

I feel like an idiot walking into her trap. She kept pushing it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It could be anything, it could be her ex, "after I work this thing out"... "so now this is over"... sounds like unfinished business. She could be on his willy right now. Or next time she sees you tells you the whole story, either way nothing you can do right now.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> It could be anything, it could be her ex, "after I work this thing out"... "so now this is over"... sounds like unfinished business.


 That was me! i told her that And she remembered it. Then it was over and she told me: now then.. Still going with the fleeting interest theory?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Barker said:


> That was me! i told her that And she remembered it. Then it was over and she told me: now then.. Still going with the fleeting interest theory?


I see, so if she didn't say that then it's back to the drawing board with the hundreds of other possibilities, including the fleeting interest.

Either way you just have to wait.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

@Bob Barker 
Hey Bob,
You and @Becky_dime should hook up, you two sound like soulmates. Go read her threads, you'll understand.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> I see, so if she didn't say that then it's back to the drawing board with the hundreds of other possibilities,


They all suck besides death. I will forgive her if she died.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well if it really bugs you this much, then when you see her next time, ask her straight out. Just say you'd like to understand it after her full-court press. No harm no foul...


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> Well if it really bugs you this much, then when you see her next time, ask her straight out.


A woman wouldn't lie right?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Barker said:


> A woman wouldn't lie right?


So if she does what have you lost? You ask, she tells, you decide if she is telling the truth. Either way, no matter WHAT she says, you need to think if you really want to bother with her anymore.
I would suggest you do not, and move on to your target date range......


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> So if she does what have you lost? You ask, she tells, you decide if she is telling the truth. Either way, no matter WHAT she says, you need to think if you really want to bother with her anymore.
> I would suggest you do not, and move on to your target date range......


You guys know the answer!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The last woman I was set to date I didn't ghost but cancelled on.

It was at the last minute too and I knew there would be no saving this but I was courteous to at least not stand her up. She was very beautiful too and attractive but there were a lot of incompatibilities identified and I was already feeling dating fatigue - exhaustion I still feel now. So I cancelled.

I did it last minute because a part of me didn't want to cancel, because I was attracted to her and all and didn't want to regret things. I thought on the day I would be feeling better and ready however, at the end, it just wasn't happening and I wasn't going to force it (not to mention I wasn't feeling well that day either). I had my principles so I texted her to cancel. Most people however, simply don't. 

That's just life but as you can see it could be for any number of reasons (piled on top of each other too) why dates just don't happen last minute.

Let it go man.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Bob Barker said:


> There's another strange thing about this stuff.
> 
> If you modulate my voice to be female, it sounds like her voice. And my voice is quite distinct.
> 
> ...


I’m not exactly sure what you are trying to say here, but that all sounds kinda creepy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Also based on what some dates told me in regards to ghosting, some women ghost to avoid the drama of rejecting men. Men can be quite abusive in dating as well.

Either way, again you just have to take the hint.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Also based on what some dates told me in regards to ghosting, some women ghost to avoid the drama of rejecting men. Men can be quite abusive in dating as well.
> 
> Either way, again you just have to take the hint.


It doesn't make sense for me to take a hint about somebody nagging me.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> Not only did she first approach me. She suggested seing each other again, AND when I said "after I work this thing out".... She met me a week later, mentioned "so now this is over". We Exchanged number, texted right afterwards.. And set the day to meet (though not actual time).
> 
> The day arrives, I text her a suggested time for the meeting. Radio silence the entire day...
> 
> ...


She wants you as an orbiter... maybe?


----------



## xeronner85 (3 mo ago)

Oh man, wish you good luck!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It didn't work out, so ok no worries, life goes on. Don't even think about it again. A gross waste of time really. Imo I don't know why you've wasted this much time in this.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It didn't work out, so ok no worries, life goes on. Don't even think about it again. A gross waste of time really. Imo I don't know why you've wasted this much time in this.


Beginning to think is a joke


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I Imo I don't know why you've wasted this much time in this.


Because a psychic told me this would happen back in August. A blonde with pouty lips and skinny physique, who is weird, is going to approach me and we will marry later on.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Barker said:


> Because a psychic told me this would happen back in August. A blonde with pouty lips and skinny physique, who is weird, is going to approach me and we will marry later on.


Of the voices in your head pick the left handed 3 legged nutbugger and your frussfiller will be meariciiously full. But you know that obviously wearmarock ok bugtugmaster. No worries.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Of the voices in your head pick the left handed 3 legged nutbugger and your frussfiller will be meariciiously full. But you know that obviously wearmarock ok bugtugmaster. No worries.


100% true. Why, do you think that's too crazy of a coincidence?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Bob Barker said:


> Because a psychic told me this would happen back in August. A blonde with pouty lips and skinny physique, who is weird, is going to approach me and we will marry later on.


WHAT...!?!?!?!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Barker said:


> 100% true. Why, do you think that's too crazy of a coincidence?


I could see it coming. The ever present frugmuller alarm has been loaded on in the drone monitoring your keisteriptuckbecket location surveillance system. We all get the alarm, how are you not knowledgeable on said wobhrmosys-Jr app?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

LisaDiane said:


> WHAT...!?!?!?!


Yeah crazy... I probably wouldn't have thought of it if he didn't say that she approaches me. Then I took a second look at her facial features/body, and it dawned on me. I originally discounted it being her due to her age.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> I met a psychic three weeks prior who described this girl, squeezed his mouth showing her lips (her lips indeed). and Said: she will woo you.
> 
> "Oh and this is the mother of your future children, I am sure of that"- She's a ufo. "Meeting will take place soon, I see her clearly"
> 
> ...


Maybe...

Maybe, she is the stand-in, the rehearsal. 🤔 

This young girl felt the tug, but did not step into the hole.

The real deal will soon materialize.

Or, the psychic got it partially right.
The looks, not the story.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Maybe, she is the stand-in, the rehearsal. 🤔
> 
> ...


Height matches too (5'10) and even her accent he got right. He first told me he can't get it in.. Then he said he got that too and told me how she speaks.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> Height matches too (5'10) and even her accent he got right. He first told me he can't get it in.. Then he said he got that too and told me how she speaks.


Well, track her down and claim her.

I would!


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Check the link between the psychic & the girl. Typical.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> Check the link between the psychic & the girl. Typical.


Yeah. Not.. **** happens.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bob Barker said:


> Because a psychic told me this would happen back in August. A blonde with pouty lips and skinny physique, who is weird, is going to approach me and we will marry later on.


I think your mom needs the computer back now.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> Well, track her down and claim her.
> 
> I would!


She has been my neighbour for the last 7 years. I don't recall her as a teen. I wonder if she recalls me...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> She has been my neighbour for the last 7 years. I don't _recall _her as a teen. I wonder if she recalls me...


Go back to the _Seer_, the _Fortune Teller._
Have him _recall _her to your side.

Give him, her name and a lock of her hair.

The name will initially, have to do, until you get your hands and those scissors on her hair-do.

Bring a set of Tarot Cards with you.
Separate all those cards that indicate a female being, or presence.

Shuffle them, and get ready to pick one blindly from the stack.

Ask, that the card that matches her, comes into your selecting hand.

Give that card to the Fortune Teller, tell him to recall her to your side, using that as her bound spirit.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> Go back to the _Seer_, the _Fortune Teller._
> Have him _recall _her to your side.
> 
> Give him, her name and a lock of her hair.
> ...


He doesn't use tarot card. But you are welcomed to explain this match.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

First time I saw her at a far walking along the streets I did feel an instant pull, despite not seeing much of her face. her hair, body and movement attracted me. But I just figured I love blondes so didn't put much stock into it. Pretty weird given all the circumstances.

I would lie if I said it was instant love. But attraction yes, for sure.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> She's 20.
> 
> You can take your guesses as to what her reason is. And I'll award the winner.
> 
> I have no clue. I have never approached her. She is always the one iniating conversation when we met as neighbours.


 My guesses are; A) She found your posts on here and read them.
2) HER psychic told her to avoid you.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Rubix Cubed said:


> My guesses are; A) She found your posts on here and read them.
> 2) HER psychic told her to avoid you.


Or could it be that she wants to test me and figures we see each other so frequently that it doesn't matter?

If I do end up hooking up with this girl, I'll be sure to laugh all the way to the bank and shame you guys.

And psychic skeptics will need to take to the bottle.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Could be anything, get to chapter two already 😑


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Could be anything, get to chapter two already 😑


I stood next to her chatting with other people before this derailment, trying to figure out whether I can love and devote myself to this person like the psychic claims. It's a very remote concept, but I can see myself loving her in the future. Something about her demeanor.

The first casual conversation we had, I didn't see it. When she spoke to these other people, more sides of her personality came through and I could see it then.

I wonder how many of these dates people have that are prematurely decided...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Anytime the psychics are involved, you know it’s getting good. Got my popcorn in the microwave.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Anytime the psychics are involved, you know it’s getting good. Got my popcorn in the microwave.


OH theres more.... In 2012, a clairvoyant had a seminar and picked me as one of his targets. 

He went on and on about future vaccations, my personality... 

Then ended: and you do have a girlfriend, promise me you don't leave her.

Then he went up to me to get confirmation. Okey?.. 

My vibe from him was that she would commit suicide if I do it. 

Then he thanked for our time. 

I asked my mother who met this girl, what her first impression is of her....she replied: "frail". 

Interesting.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Seroquel 400 mg by mouth twice daily


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> Seroquel 400 mg by mouth twice daily


Do you want me to name the psychic who told me about this girl? You can book your own time if you are willing to travel to Sweden.


----------



## CallingDrLove (9 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> Do you want me to name the psychic who told me about this girl? You can book your own time if you are willing to travel to Sweden.


I’m planning a trip to Gothenburg but it’s not until August of 2024.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

CallingDrLove said:


> I’m planning a trip to Gothenburg but it’s not until August of 2024.



Pertaining to his girl he said: "daddys girl. She likes her mom too, but this is a daddys girl."

And yes, even in a mere three encounters I've heard "daddy wanted" and no reference to her mother as of yet.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

CallingDrLove said:


> Seroquel 400 mg by mouth twice daily


Actually, I think in this particular case, a Thorazine Cocktail is needed ....😆😁


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Logic dictates that things should transpire quickly here, or else she just meets someone. When you're 20 everybody is single and hungry to meet. 

So determinism, do your thing.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

I've never used a psychic...Does it really work ? How much did the reading cost ?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

RandomDude said:


> Could be anything, get to chapter two already 😑


Another $19.99 + oh wait, buy one and get a second free just pay separate shipping and handling fees. 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> I've never used a psychic...Does it really work ? How much did the reading cost ?


118. 74 dollars for 30 mins. Most famous one in Sweden. We'll find out. This is definitely the chick he was talking about.

- hits on me
-blonde
- pouty lips
-skinny
-wiry frame
-tall
-daddys girl

Obsessed with me/ won't let go
Not interested in other men
Quirky

There's nothing sensational with any one of these descriptions, but the fact that he got them all right.. Hitting on me is the least likely one of the lot, and he got that too. She called me over.. She wanted us to hang out.. Etc..


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Barker said:


> 118. 74 dollars for 30 mins. Most famous one in Sweden. We'll find out. This is definitely the chick he was talking about.
> 
> - hits on me
> -blonde
> ...


I guess the psychic didn't see the ghost coming.

Or, those two are partners splitting your money.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Has the psychic ever told you anything that only you would know ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob Barker said:


> 118. 74 dollars for 30 mins. Most famous one in Sweden. We'll find out. This is definitely the chick he was talking about.
> 
> - hits on me
> -blonde
> ...


that part at least—// slight miss.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Barker said:


> Height matches too (5'10) and even her accent he got right. He first told me he can't get it in.. Then he said he got that too and told me how she speaks.


Did he tell you she would ghost you on your first date?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> He doesn't use tarot card. But you are welcomed to explain this match.


I already explained that much !


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> Did he tell you she would ghost you on your first date?


It wasn't a date per se. Just a walk with the dogs. No, but he was right about her hitting on me! I thought he was just stroking my ego...I didn't even smile or respond to him.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> I stood next to her chatting with other people before this derailment, trying to figure out whether I can love and devote myself to this person like the psychic claims. It's a very remote concept, but I can see myself loving her in the future. Something about her demeanor.
> 
> The first casual conversation we had, I didn't see it. When she spoke to these other people, more sides of her personality came through and I could see it then.
> 
> I wonder how many of these dates people have that are prematurely decided...


She could be a_ past life_ partner of yours.
Hence, the pull, the connection.

@EleGirl was _THRD's past partner_, ~100 years ago. 
Or, so he claimed.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Has the psychic ever told you anything that only you would know ?


*"You have no past romantic relationships" ."Your mother is your only contact point". "She can be a bit too much". "You father is absent."(he left before I was born).*

I am 33 years old and good-looking enough for a 20 year old to approach me. So pretty ballsy of him to say. All true.


I have attachement issues and a history of seclusion. I have had my fair share of chances that I didn't take with girls. I have intimacy issues. Been bullied my entire uppbringing. Girls always liked me but I was so damaged by the bullying that I couldn't accept love.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> She could be a_ past life_ partner of yours.
> Hence, the pull, the connection.


First thought that popped into my mind was: "I want her as my girlfriend". Out of all the girls out there walking their dogs.. she called me over another day..


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jlg07 said:


> Did he tell you she would ghost you on your first date?


It may be the ghost of her past, that draws the two of you together.
She may be consciously resisting.

We are _want_ to do that, for inexplicable reasons.

I suspect your older age has something to do with it.
You are not trusted, as yet.

Plus, non-plus, the practicality, is often that decision, influence factor.
No puss here to be had!

Not every butterfly can be drawn into the fire, yours alone, that Fate.
There are competing tendrils, other life plots in play, counter to your own.

_You do not always get what you want._

Can I be more clear?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

I trie


SunCMars said:


> It may be the ghost of her past, that draws the two of you together.
> She may be consciously resisting.
> 
> We are _want_ to do that, for inexplicable reasons.
> ...


When she called me over first time we talked casually for a maybe 3 minutes. Then she pulled back and said goodbye randomly. I thought okey. Didn't give it much thought.

Then a week or two later.. HEEEEY. she starts again, puppy love.. and that's when she wants to see me and go for walk with the dogs.

So she's done this before. She wants to and then pulls back. The pull back looks genuine. 

If I stay cool... she keeps on going. But If I show interest back, she backs off.. I would say that's the textbook definition of a UFO, which the psychic labelled her as.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> View attachment 92703


My, my!

The logic, not.

*Fate* _may_ gives us clairvoyance, not so the riches.
Often, the case.

Riches delivered is that different *Fate.*

_Second Sight _is the more valuable one.

An aside: Those that have won the lottery may be other-world gifted, unknowingly.

Short-sighted are those that cannot fathom this.

Umm, yes.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> I trie
> 
> 
> When she called me over first time we talked casually for a maybe 3 minutes. Then she pulled back and said goodbye randomly. I thought okey. Didn't give it much thought.
> ...


Some advice, minus the fortune teller, info:

Ah, yes, the female PT.
(P Tease)

That puppy that chases the mail truck, and once caught, has no clue what to do with 'it'.

Dunno, many puppies love the chase.

Push-pull personality?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Good lord, you're expecting a 20-year-old to act with any type of maturity or responsibility? 

*Seriously? 🤣🤣🤣*


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Good lord, you're expecting a 20-year-old to act with any type of maturity or responsibility?
> 
> *Seriously? 🤣🤣🤣*


I expected her to show up on a day set three days prior, that she REALLY wanted. That's not a long time. Common now, this is bad even by 20 year old standards.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

SunCMars said:


> Push-pull personality?


That's my reading of her. If I let her lead, we will arrive at the date.. she might even show affection. As soon as I recipropriate, she will shut down again. 

So I won't.. I will just let hear lead. That's my plan.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> Some advice, minus the fortune teller, info:
> 
> Ah, yes, the female PT.
> (P Tease)
> ...


The puppy sniffs it. He knows what to do.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Bob Barker said:


> I will say it's fine and forget about the date. I don't think she will like that though. But if she had a reason for her action she has to tell it then, so it seems to be my best option.


If I had a dollar for all the girls that have ghosted me after first or second dates, I`d be a rich man today.
Could be anything, maybe she didn`t like your aftershave or the colour of your shoes. 
Move on and better luck with your next date.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

gameopoly5 said:


> If I had a dollar for all the girls that have ghosted me after first or second dates, I`d be a rich man today.


Did you wear too much 4711?


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> That's my reading of her. If I let her lead, we will arrive at the date.. she might even show affection. As soon as I recipropriate, she will shut down again.
> 
> So I won't.. I will just let hear lead. That's my plan.



You aren't reading her very well. She has already decided what she wants. You refuse to accept. 

"_she might even show affection. *As soon as I recipropriate, she will shut down again*._" Either she is emotionally damaged or playing you for a fool. In either case you have nothing.

Your present course will likely only offer you disappointment. Women her age play the field. You are just one more player / orbiter. If on the other hand she is "damaged" you still have nothing. You will not get close to her. 

As it stands you have a daydream. Sitting on your hands waiting for her to drop into your lap is not a plan.

Good luck regardless.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Did you wear too much 4711?


I think my pink jacket, green trousers and red socks put them off.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob Barker said:


> That's my reading of her. If I let her lead, we will arrive at the date.. she might even show affection. As soon as I recipropriate, she will shut down again.
> 
> So I won't.. I will just let hear lead. That's my plan.


Why not stop worrying about her, find a normal woman in your age group that isn’t gullible enough to believe in psychics, and go from there?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Why not stop worrying about her, find a normal woman in your age group that isn’t gullible enough to believe in psychics, and go from there?


Normal women bore me. I was afraid she was originally but that fear has been put to rest.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Bob Barker said:


> Normal women bore me. I was afraid she was originally but that fear has been put to rest.


Normal women bore you or abhor you? Sounds more like the latter.
Do you like all the drama?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Chapter two yet? As in, have you two met up again yet?

All speculations at this point


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Yes...I'm waiting for the update


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Chapter two yet? As in, have you two met up again yet?
> 
> All speculations at this point


No we haven't. Very curious to see what she will say.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jimi007 said:


> Yes...I'm waiting for the update


Mom won't get off the darn computer so he can update us. She's addicted to Solitaire apparently.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Even though she's 20 and happy go lucky, she's socially sharper than me. I did not understand the connection. Why is this girl approach me??? I think she sees something in my demeanor that is reflective of herself. 

She might be right, but until that final step is taken.. we will never know..


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> That's my reading of her. If I let her lead, we will arrive at the date.. she might even show affection. As soon as I recipropriate, she will shut down again.
> 
> So I won't.. I will just let hear lead. That's my plan.


it sounds to me like she is an immature time waster who doesn't know her own mind & is too frivolous to communicate honestly, consistently or factually. Her limitations & problems are unlikely to improve over time but if they do, at that point once she gets her act together, she will probably conclude that she has outgrown you. You are where she is now, while she's a mess. If she gets her act together, that may change. 

If you like game playing & roller coaster / merry go round rides implement your plan to sit back & let her come to you when & if she feels like it but I doubt that will work out well for you. Whatever you do, please don't just sit by the phone waiting for this flake to get her act together. Go out & live your life. If you are available when she pops back up fine, but don't count on her. 

Good luck. You are going to need it.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Update. She drove in with the car got out. I only realised it was her when opening my gate... And I went in.

She did not call after me.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> it sounds to me like she is an immature time waster who doesn't know her own mind & is too frivolous to communicate honestly, consistently or factually. Her limitations & problems are unlikely to improve over time but if they do, at that point once she gets her act together, she will probably conclude that she has outgrown you. You are where she is now, while she's a mess. If she gets her act together, that may change.
> 
> If you like game playing & roller coaster / merry go round rides implement your plan to sit back & let her come to you when & if she feels like it but I doubt that will work out well for you. Whatever you do, please don't just sit by the phone waiting for this flake to get her act together. Go out & live your life. If you are available when she pops back up fine, but don't count on her.
> 
> Good luck. You are going to need it.


She’s direct, until confronted with what she just bargained for. Or she tried something with me that backfired for her. I dunno. 

Yeah I just ignored her just now.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Ignoring her is you playing games. Ignoring her in person was cruel. In her shoes I would never speak to a potential date / partner who blatantly walked away from me like that. 

The Golden Rule -- do unto others -- approach with kindness & respect is important.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

D0nnivain said:


> Ignoring her is you playing games.


We live right next to each others gates. It was dark and my back is turned away from her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I suggest. Ever communicating with her again, she may accuse you of stalking her….


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> I suggest. Ever communicating with her again, she may accuse you of stalking her….


SHE APPROACHED ME. SHE WANTED TO GO OUT. SHE WANTED TO EXCHANGE NUMBERS.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> SHE APPROACHED ME. SHE WANTED TO GO OUT. SHE WANTED TO EXCHANGE NUMBERS.


I see why you're single. Looks like some self-examination is in on order, man.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

The psychic also told me: "Think Grace Jones"

That can't be good, can it?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob Barker said:


> SHE APPROACHED ME. SHE WANTED TO GO OUT. SHE WANTED TO EXCHANGE NUMBERS.


 But now she doesn’t. That’s weird. So my suggestion is not to mess with weird people, particularly psychics. No telling what goes through their heads.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> But now she doesn’t. That’s weird.


Yes it is. But maybe she just talks normally when we see each other out in the light and says she saw it too late or whatever.. I only wrote: Does this time work for you?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

I had enough of the radio silence. 

:what's s up? Did you change your mind? 

Hey sorry.. My dad got really sick so I had to take care of him. We'll do it some day.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Bob Barker said:


> The psychic also told me: "Think Grace Jones"
> 
> That can't be good, can it?


The only answer - better psychedelic drugs man. You've got to get better drugs! 

Just kidding of course. You need less, or none, not more. 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

She cut all communications after her last message.

The next day I walk towards her, she looks into my eyes with her phone to her ear, smiles at me. I continue walking since she is in a conversation. She follows me, to see me take the next turn.

The end.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Also based on what some dates told me in regards to ghosting, some women ghost to avoid the drama of rejecting men. Men can be quite abusive in dating as well.
> 
> Either way, again you just have to take the hint.


I would say 90% of the time when a woman ghosts is to avoid rejecting you and getting in any deeper so that that becomes necessary.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Bob Barker said:


> SHE APPROACHED ME. SHE WANTED TO GO OUT. SHE WANTED TO EXCHANGE NUMBERS.


But she doesn't want to anymore, that much is blatantly clear.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

frusdil said:


> But she doesn't want to anymore, that much is blatantly clear.


She claims she still does.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob Barker said:


> She claims she still does.


Are you so desperate you need to believe nonsense? Just give it up and move on. She ghosted you.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bob Barker said:


> She claims she still does.


But it is OBVIOUS that she does not -- she walked past you and blocked you comms. PLEASE PLEASE accept this and MOVE ON. Stop harping on this one woman. There are plenty others out there, and more age appropriate for you.
Just leave it alone, move on past it, and live your life. Forget her, forget the psychic, and live.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Are you so desperate you need to believe nonsense? Just give it up and move on. She ghosted you.


Looking pretty good right now. Those eyes don't lie. She’s attracted to me. And she followed me.


----------



## bygone (11 mo ago)

she may have received a reaction among her friends,

If she has a relationship with you, you will have problems with her friends, she will have the same problem among your friends.

family will not approve

ties with ex continue,

first thing that comes to mind


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

bygone said:


> she may have received a reaction among her friends,
> 
> If she has a relationship with you, you will have problems with her friends, she will have the same problem among your friends.
> 
> ...


I don't have any friends. My mother has no business who I am with.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

jlg07 said:


> But it is OBVIOUS that she does not -- she walked past you and blocked you comms. PLEASE PLEASE accept this and MOVE ON. Stop harping on this one woman. There are plenty others out there, and more age appropriate for you.
> Just leave it alone, move on past it, and live your life. Forget her, forget the psychic, and live.


20 year olds like me at clubs anyway. Never my age group, so it wouldn't have made a difference. Just switching one manipulator with another.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Why don't you have any friends ?


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Why don't you have any friends ?


Same old classic. Grew apart from my old ones.


----------



## CoastieDadz93 (11 mo ago)

Hey "20" Something come on down your on the Price Is Right, just kidding making everybody smile today.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Nine pages of "I texted with a girl".


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Nine pages of "I texted with a girl".


No we met outside. We are neighbours. 

Btw, she is moving as we speak.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bob Barker said:


> No we met outside. We are neighbours.
> 
> Btw, she is moving as we speak.


Ask her if she wants you to move with her🙂


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Evinrude58 said:


> Ask her if she wants you to move with her🙂


Now imagine if we don't run into each other before she moves (with her parents). Then the psychic prediction fails.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Girlfriend vibe kicked in hard the fifth encounter and that was non verbal. The prior 4 it felt by the book. More like: you are an interesting candidate, let's do something. 
This time she looked at me like: "I love you, I am just teasing.


----------



## Bob Barker (3 mo ago)

Bumbed into each other just now. I could not recognize her voice saying hello but it was her dog next to her in the dark. Ghosting me on the phone but sure wants to make her presence known. 

Damn psychic.


----------

